# Vararam CAI



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like a manufacturer finally made a ram intake, any thoughts?

Vararam Cold Air Intake - 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO (PREORDER SALE!) [VR-GTO] - $299.95$274.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

isnt that kind of tight up against the radiator. if anything its going to suck up more heat


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks to me to be on top of the radiator but I agree it might get hot up there...
Bill


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

The vararam has been posted up there for 2 months and it was supposed to be shipped out last month so im wondering if it even exists i havent heard of anyone receiving one yet!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's out and it reasonably works as might be expected. the hyperbole of "ram air" is kind of a joke tho. kids.... at car speeds there is no ram air and the limited testing done so far has shown no benefit to having the scoops unplugged over plugging them.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Svede, would unplugging the scoops just for the sake of getting more airflow in the engine bay help prevent heat-sink issues?


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i read the post on the other sites but i was wondering about the rain issue will it get into the intake? this seems to be a pretty good system over the stock and at a good price


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Copasetic said:


> Svede, would unplugging the scoops just for the sake of getting more airflow in the engine bay help prevent heat-sink issues?


It will. But you gotta be movings to get air to flow. So sitting in traffic, not really, but once you start moving I would bet it would get rid of the heat soak faster.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you guys think it would be an improvement over an AEM CAI?
Does it breath out of the front of hood or from the scoops?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like a piece of crap


----------



## caryabhi126 (May 26, 2009)

I like it. It is not a piece of crap. Many things can be done with this piece.


----------



## goatrider06 (May 28, 2009)

biggest piece of crap ive bought for my car. little do they tell you in the add that you have to cut off the top of your radiator shroud, and it fits like a loose vagina. Strongly advise to take buisness elsewhere or take SVEDE1212's initiative and make your own. just my $.02


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

goatrider06 said:


> biggest piece of crap ive bought for my car. little do they tell you in the add that you have to cut off the top of your radiator shroud, and it fits like a loose vagina. Strongly advise to take buisness elsewhere or take SVEDE1212's initiative and make your own. just my $.02


If you read up and did your research on the intake before buying it you would know that you have to either leave the radiator cover off or modify it to fit around it. 

You must of done a crappy job cutting your radiator cover... mine and many others look fine... especially if you put some nice molding around the edges.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking to get one soon can u guys post some pix.
Did u notice any performance increase


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

for those not visiting ls1gto.com, they are getting great reviews, modifying the radiator shroud and cover is NOT A BIG DEAL, and it fits tight and true. heres mine










there is a noticeable gain coming from a stock air box. the car pulls so much better on the freeway


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks hot!
I'm getting mine in July


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

will vararam be better if i remove the plastic on the hood scopes

afraid i might create a huge hole right into the engine where birds can be sucked iN


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It will work fine. There's no big vacuum from ramming air in but it may help a little for cooling.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> It will work fine. There's no big vacuum from ramming air in but it may help a little for cooling.


thanks for answering 
is there a guide out there how to do this the best way? tried google, but might have searched on the wrong key words?

also i never drive in the rain if i can help it, but sometimes it switch from sun to rain here, will i not flood the car with water?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Water is a zero issue from rain. Over on LS1GTO there are lots of installs of of the VR. They don't come exactly complete. You should insulate the bottom of the tray to slow radiator heat and extend the the top edge of the plastic tray so it seals against the hood better.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Water is a zero issue from rain. Over on LS1GTO there are lots of installs of of the VR. They don't come exactly complete. You should insulate the bottom of the tray to slow radiator heat and extend the the top edge of the plastic tray so it seals against the hood better.


hmm yea i saw now that there is a big hole into the hood under the plastic, must stop the car instead of giving it more air


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

*HELP K&N to Vararam*

I am installing a Vararam on my '05. I bought the car last year with a K&N intake on it already. I went to move the MAF and realized the port for the wiring harness is part of the metal shroud of the K&N system. I dont know, does the K&N system replace a harness?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The MAF housing is just relocated for the K&N. Take the couplers off it and jam it into the VR filter.


----------

